# fare finta



## azulines

como se puede traducir:

*facciamo finta* che gli aerei non esistono

gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Mi intento:
Hacemos como que los aéreos no existen.


----------



## kolya97

Yo diría “hagamos como si no existieran”, aunque convendría saber el contexto.


----------



## azulines

gracias; me parece entonces que no existe una forma equivalente en espanol.
si por ejemplo quiero decir:
*Mario sta facendo finta di dormire* 
como lo puedo traducir?


----------



## Alva_1992

Io direi:

"Mario hace ver que duerme"


----------



## irene.acler

He encontrado el verbo "aparentar" con este sentido...se usa? Y si se usa, cómo se usa?


----------



## kolya97

Y yo: "Mario se está haciendo (se hace) el dormido".


----------



## Silvia10975

Si digo: "Mario hace (está haciendo) como si durmiera" ¿es correcto?


----------



## kolya97

s10975 said:


> Si digo: "Mario hace (está haciendo) como si durmiera" ¿es correcto?


 
Sí es correcto, pero no lo diría


----------



## Like an Angel

irene.acler said:


> He encontrado el verbo "aparentar" con este sentido...se usa? Y si se usa, cómo se usa?


 
Mario aparenta/simula estar dormido.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Like an Angel!
Es un verbo que se usa bastante?


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Por nada! 

En ese sentido no es muy usado, en cambio el uso de su adverbio sí es más frecuente:

A: ¿Cómo ingresaron los ladrones al banco?
B: Aparentemente perforaron un pared.

A: Vendimos toda la reserva.
B: Aparentemente sí, pero hasta que la operación no esté confirmada no me quedo tranquila.

El aparentar se usa para expresiones relacionadas a la edad:

A: ¿Cuántos años tenés?
B: 31
A: ¿¡Eh!? Aparentás muchos menos (o muchos más depende la diplomacia y sinceridad del interlocutor )


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, perfecto. Ahora entiendo, muchas gracias por tu explicación.
Es más, no sabía, o por lo menos no me había dado cuenta de que el adverbio "aparentemente" procede del verbo "aparentar"!


----------



## Like an Angel

Ho fatto una topica!! 

No proviene del verbo aparentar, sino del adjetivo aparente y de este proviene el verbo aparentar, scusa


----------



## irene.acler

Ahahaha, una topica, muy bien

Gracias de todos modos!


----------



## dinube

hola, 
"fare finta" significa todo eso, hacerse el-, hacer como si, aparentar, simular y tambien *fingir,* que viene de la misma raiz


----------



## Dublin

Hola.

Por ejemplo, la canción "L'apparenza" de Lucio Battisti comienza con la frase "Quindi *facendo finta* che non sai parlare...".

Creo que podría traducirse al español como "Así que *fingiendo* que no sabes hablar...".

Saludos.


----------



## azulines

dinube said:


> hola,
> "fare finta" significa todo eso, hacerse el-, hacer como si, aparentar, simular y tambien *fingir,* que viene de la misma raiz



que bueno que has dado todas las definiciones. El problema para nosotros es utilizar la mas apropriada segun la frase. por ejemplo como diria usted:

mario finge di piangere
mario finge di essere triste
mario si finge monaco
mario finge di essere donna
mario fa finta di non capire

grazie


----------



## kolya97

Yo diría:

mario finge di piangere: M. se hace el que está llorando.
mario finge di essere triste: M. finge estar triste.
mario si finge monaco: M. se hace pasar por monje.
mario finge di essere donna: M. finge ser mujer (o se hace pasar por mujer, depende del contexto).
mario fa finta di non capire: M. se hace el que no entiende.

Saludos.


----------

